# اقتراح منتدى القديسين



## blackguitar (1 يناير 2006)

*اقتراح منتدى القديسين*

*انا عندى اقتراح حلو ياريت تشوفوه لو عجبكوا يبقى كويس
ياريت نعمل منتدى للقديسين
يعنى نكتب فيه سير القديسين
اى واحد نفسه يعرف سيرة قديس او محتار فسيرته ممكن يبعت على المنتدى طلب سيرته والل ىيقدر يبعت سيرته يبعتها
كده هيفيد نفسه ويفيد كل اللى هيقرا السيرة
وممكن كمان اى حد يضيف اى اضافه عن معجزة لهذا القديس او اى تامل فى جزء عجبه فحياته
صدقونى يا جماعه فكرة جميله بس ننفذها

ياريت اعرف رأيكوا ايه
احنا عندنا عدد لانهائى من القديسين واللى نعرفهم ميجوش حتى عشرهم 
فيه قديسين كتير تانى ليهم قصص جميله*


----------



## †gomana† (1 يناير 2006)

اقتراح جميل اوى وانا كنت لسة بقترحوا على روك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## My Rock (1 يناير 2006)

تمت الاضافة

*سير القديسين* 
قسم خاص لحياة و سير القديسين التي منها نرى عمل الرب يسوع في حياتهم وكيفية استخدامهم كأدوات مباركة لمجد اسمه القدوس


سلام و نعمة


----------



## basbosa_3omry (8 يناير 2006)

10 على 10 يامان


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2006)

شكرا لمداخلتك يا بسبوسة


----------



## Messias (9 يناير 2006)

انا كنت شايف حاجه غير كده 

نظرا لان المنتدى لكل المسحيين 
و كل المسحيين مش متفقين على موضوع القديسين و الشفاعه فمن رائى كان انه مايتعملش له منتدى خاص  بل بالأكثر منتدى فرعى



لانه من السهل جدا ان كل طائفه تطلب عمل منتدى معين حسب معتقدتها ؟!


----------

